# AUTO HUCKSTER?



## cyberdigger (May 17, 2009)

This neat little aluminum tag came from a dig a while back.. just unearthed it again while unpacking.. anybody know what it's about??


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2009)

Looks like an old tag you have there!  I love finds like that.  
http://www.carspace.com/hudsonthedog/Albums/HatfieldMuseum/103_2819.JPG/page/photo.html


----------

